# Brittany Ferries poss Police check



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

A friend of my son in law travelled to Rosscoff on Brittany Ferries last week and said that the police were checking vehicles as they came of the ferry to see if they were carrying a.......warning triangle.... flourescant jacket ......spare bulbs .....and headlight deflectors. On the spot fines were applied if you did not have them.

Has anybody else had this experience?

John


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

Typical of the French only check the refugees going in one direction!
I had the same problem last winter in Cherbourg - but as we MH/RV folk are already aware of the necessities of continental traveling we shouldn't be caught short.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Was pulled up 2 days ago leaving a Peage station on our way up from the Med coast

The cops wanted to know if we had visited Spain, and had bought any cigs, he had a quick look in my underbed locker (full of chairs, dirty clothes, towels etc.) and sent me on my way.

There was no mention of high vis, bulbs, triangles etc.

But whilst in France we did notic an increase in the number of cars with a high vis draped over the drivers seat (the petrol station at the tunnel exit did have a sign on the pumps reminding users of the new rules.

Also every market we visited had sellers offering a triangle/high vis pack (amongst the smelly sausages !!)


----------

